# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations > Edinburgh and Midlothian Beekeepers' Association >  Emba

## sbamember2014

Glad to see a local association forum, as no messages so far thought I would start the ball rolling.
We had a forum on our EMBA website before it was revamped, I guess there was not enough activity previously to keep it going.
It was more of a notice board than a forum which I guess this area is intended to be. Personally that suits me, as not a big fan of online forums.
The ability to communicate with other local members is a good one though I believe.

----------


## gavin

When I set this up the EMBA link simply redirected you to the forum on the EMBA website.  As there isn't one now I opened it to discussion here.  In general these LA areas are little used, with folk preferring to contribute to the main areas.  But they are here if you want them.  I general I think it is hard for LAs to sustain enough discussion to have their own fora.

----------

